

Passwords vs. Pass Phrases (2005) - mcrittenden
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2005/07/passwords-vs-pass-phrases.html

======
inetsee
One fundamental problem with the idea of passphrases is that they are
sometimes (often?) longer than is allowed by the website being accessed. One
important website that I must access limits passwords to 10 characters, and
forbids special characters. Another one ignores case in passwords.

My solution to the password problem is to use a password hash generator. I
only have to remember one master password, and an identifier for the website,
and the generator gives me a 12 character random password that includes upper
and lower case letters and digits.

This discussion assumes we are talking about passwords for websites.

